# Polished Bliss: Ferrari F430 F1...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

A bit of an easier detail when compared to the previous ones I've had to do recently 

This F430 was previously done by myself approx 18 months ago when I spent 5 days on it from new and it has been maintained by us ever since on a quarterly contract:










As you can see from the pic below, the owner has his wash and dry process pretty much perfected with very little in the way of defects visible in the sunlight:










Despite having very little defects the car was in for 3 days in order to get every single detail (lots of them on a car like this!) spruced up to have it ready for the summer :thumb:

As always, I started with the Pre-foam - however the previously applied coats of Vintage were obviously still going as strong as ever as the foam didn't stick for more than about 5 seconds:










The car was then rinsed off:










Vintage beads still nice and tall 



















Onto the wheels:

Blackfire Wheel gel was applied...










...then worked in with the various brushes:




























Then rinsed off:










The engine bay was then sprayed with R222:










Left to dwell for a minute or two:



















It was then rinsed off at medium pressure @ 40 degrees.

All exterior trim/shuts/badges etc were also cleaned up with R222:










The car was then washed with the 2BM and Shampoo Plus:










After a rinse off I then put the car inside for claying. No Tardis was needed as the car had done very little mileage since I last did it so the paintwork was 99% contaminant free.

Megs Mild Clay was used:










Very little came off the paintwork whilst claying and to be honest I only really clayed in order to fully remove the previous wax layers.

Now dried off and ready for polishing, I took a quick few snaps to show the condition of the paintwork under the Sun Gun:



















Not bad for solid red, although the newer Ferrari paint isn't as soft as the older ones so it's a bit easier to look after 

As there were little serious defects in the paint, I could mainly concentrate on getting as sharp a finish as possible and not worry about correction.

Meguiars 205 and a Menzerna Finishing Pad were products of choice:










I changed to Megs from my usual favourite 85RE as I had a bit more time on my side and the Megs needs to be worked longer than the Menzerna in order to gain the best finish possible:




























It produces equally as good a finish as the Menz in my opinion but it will probably be the Menz that I will settle for most as it can be worked that bit quicker and I dont always have the luxury of not having to worry too much about time 

There were a few random marks on top of the rear wings from mechanics working on the car during servicing so these were polished out with Menz PO203S then followed up with the Megs.

After a thorough Top Inspection wipe down to remove all polishing oils I then applied the LSP.

The LSP was a change from the normal Vintage - This time a new Gloss-It Sealant developed in conjunction with us was applied via the G220 and a Lake Country Finishing Pad. This is still being tweaked and we will shortly be looking for people to test the product further but so far it's performed well, with durability of just over 4 months with one coat on Rich's daily driver :thumb:

I then topped it with Gloss-It Concorso for that extra bit of Gloss, again applied with the G220:










The tailpipes were polished up with one of the "brilliant" metal polishes...










...as was the silencer - using a 4" polishing pad and the G220 then further protected with Blackfire Metal Sealant:










The interior was giving the full going over, with the Leather cleansed and fed using the Raceglaze twins:



















A final wipe down of the paintwork was done with Gloss-It Gloss Enhancing QD and this was how the end result looked 


































































































































































































































Thanks for reading :thumb:

Clark


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

top work clark, always enjoy reading your write ups :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning work as always on a beautiful car Clark:argie::thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Clark:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another stunning job mate!!

Really do love the F430.


----------



## Bellas Rodas (Mar 9, 2009)

No comment required Clark.....awesome as per the norm!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Loving the finish on the silencer 

Paint is totally glowing too.


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Must be a joy to work on cars like these. Flawless workmanship.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work, as usual......!

I'll be the cheeky sod that put himself forward to test the sealant when the time comes........got to try at least 

:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice work Clark

Really good to see the lack of correction needed yet the owner allowing for un rushed work to be done.

Do you also find the 205 to cut more than 85rd/re so therefore potentially more clear coat detremental on a job like this in particular?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice work Clark
> 
> Really good to see the lack of correction needed yet the owner allowing for un rushed work to be done.
> 
> Do you also find the 205 to cut more than 85rd/re so therefore potentially more clear coat detremental on a job like this in particular?


I'd say they're pretty close in terms of cut, with the Megs possibly having the slight edge if you stepped up to the likes of a polishing pad. The 450 paint isnt exactly soft so paint removal would be pretty much non existant on a job like this


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job, and what a beading! How long has the wax been on so far?


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

looks superb! :thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

I had the pleasure of seeing this car in flesh today while over getting some tardis.... and the pics don't do it justice. Stunning in the sunlight with a super glossy finish too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nanolex said:


> Lovely job, and what a beading! How long has the wax been on so far?


The last coat was applied just over 4 months previous mate, although on a car that does the kind of mileage this one does I'd expect 12 months + from 1coat of Vintage


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

missyR said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing this car in flesh today while over getting some tardis.... and the pics don't do it justice. Stunning in the sunlight with a super glossy finish too


Thanks :thumb:

Nice to put a face to a name and that's a nice VXR you have


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Clark said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> 
> Nice to put a face to a name and that's a nice VXR you have


Ditto. I hope to chat for longer next time... VXR *cough/splutter* I wish but thanks :thumb:


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

What are the marks on the left head light?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

missyR said:


> Ditto. I hope to chat for longer next time... VXR *cough/splutter* I wish but thanks :thumb:


Yeah I'll hopefully be able to chat longer next time - I was in "gotta get this car finished for 5:30" stress mode :lol:



conor.pharrell said:


> What are the marks on the left head light?


It's small lettering on the inside mate, think it says "valeo" or something, whoever it is who obviously makes the lenses for Ferrari


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Is it just me or have a couple of the photos potentially failed?! Two of them (on my screen anyway..) have several coloured lines scoured through the middle of them.

Stunning Clark, stunning.

I'd love to pay a visit to the PB HQ.. very jealous missyR  :thumb:

*EDIT - upon seeing this thread, I thought it could be our second Ne Plus Ultra installment! *sits quietly and waits for the day..*


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Jim W said:


> Is it just me or have a couple of the photos potentially failed?! Two of them (on my screen anyway..) have several coloured lines scoured through the middle of them.
> 
> Stunning Clark, stunning.
> 
> ...


All pics are fine on my screen mate? Although some loaded and some didnt when I originally posted this thread - thought I'd fcuked up somewhere :lol:

Ne Plus Ultra is coming, we're just trying to decide how best to do it as it will be a bit different to anything posted before :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Jim W said:


> Is it just me or have a couple of the photos potentially failed?! Two of them (on my screen anyway..) have several coloured lines scoured through the middle of them.
> 
> Stunning Clark, stunning.
> 
> ...


i have that as well on 3 of the pictures


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

missyR said:


> I had the pleasure of seeing this car in flesh today while over getting some tardis.... and the pics don't do it justice. Stunning in the sunlight with a super glossy finish too


I was also over today picking up some bits and bobs but the car was gone. I wish I could have seen it in the flesh.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

another super job, it looks brilliant


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome work Clark :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work as always, the car looks perfect!


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

great work clarke,and just the write up i wanted to see:thumb:

yesterday was my first day on the detailing scene in n cyprus on a F 430 spider will have a full write uo soon...followed by an SL55

i was curious as to how to clean the engine bay and was going to email you guys last night but my internet was down

great turnaround as always.

rgds hus55.


----------



## detaildoc (Apr 18, 2009)

That is beautiful! Awesome work! :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Another top job. A gorgeous machine.

Love the finish on the heat shield.

Chris.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

another cracker - what a stunner afterwards


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Stunning work as always :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Upto the usual standards Clark :thumb:

Love the job on the silencer and exhaust tip's


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

For a car in good condition you made it look sensational, great work, great write up, as alway :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the studio section...........

The standard of work is mind blowing!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Looks great as ever
Credit to the guys washing etc
5 layers of decent wax must help in that?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stunning bud as been said b4 realy like your write ups 

tom


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

pete330 said:


> Looks great as ever
> Credit to the guys washing etc
> 5 layers of decent wax must help in that?


It only had a couple of layers mate as the previous 4 or 5 were stripped a while back when I clayed the paintwork


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Fantastic as usual, remember the first write up on this car really inspired me to raise my game!

Curious as to the addition to your signature at the bottom


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mouthwatering F430 F1 and pictures:argie: stunning work:thumb:


----------



## marc0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Brilliant write up! Remember the first one on this car soon after I discovered this site and it really inspired me with my detailing efforts. :thumb:


----------



## Rich00p (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't care what anyone says, thats the only colour you should be able to buy a Ferrari in.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Amazing work!!


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Every car is just perfect, great job again!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats stunning work Clark.

Had to read it twice though, just to take in all the great photos!!

Thanks again for sharing.

:thumb:


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Very, very, nice. It seems that Gloss-It is the "product du jour" of late...on both sides of the Atlantic. Definitely more economical than the Vintage.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work as always Clark.


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning work Clark


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning car and amazing work as always!

I too am interested in trying the sealant.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

WOrk of art, Clark, you are doing an awesome job!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As you said Clark, compared to some of your posts I have read this was an easier job, but none the less the finish is superb:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

QUIXXMAN said:


> As you said Clark, compared to some of your posts I have read this was an easier job, but none the less the finish is superb:thumb:


Well I've just completed a black SL500 over 3 days which brought me back down to earth bloody quickly :lol:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Think I'll get me one of those if I get the Euro Millions tomorrow night!

Lovely finish on that again Clark - count me in if you're after a tester "up North" instead of just a southerly direction?

Am needing some new leather stuff shortly, so may give Mark at RG a shout - it must be decent gear if you're using it!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Clark said:


> Well I've just completed a black SL500 over 3 days which brought me back down to earth bloody quickly :lol:


Hi Clark after that job on the Audi S4 i have been playing with different combo's on the car i am doing just now with varrying result's. I will give you guy's a phone tomorrow.

Also i have a few cars booked in that have solid paint colours to try. I will test no problem for you:thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning work as usuall mate:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Now thats a pretty car, excellent as always Clark


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top job there fella

Stunning car!


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

usual top work 
wee question from a teuchter, what do you put on the engine bay glass? Got a 360 (sold rs4 you looked at for me) now and about to give it some serious work but the engine bay glass is a new one on me and not sure what to try! ta, sc.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice results as always 

Interesting you find the work time of #205 longer, as I am quite the opposite and find my optimal results with it come from shorter work times than 85RD... but I believe we both have quite different (if both highly effective ) techniques


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice results as always
> 
> Interesting you find the work time of #205 longer, as I am quite the opposite and find my optimal results with it come from shorter work times than 85RD... but I believe we both have quite different (if both highly effective ) techniques


I have not tried m205 however I have always benefited from shorter working times with M105. I would guess that the same technique would be used with 205 as they are both non diminishing abrasive polishes.

,Dan


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Very nice results as always
> 
> Interesting you find the work time of #205 longer, as I am quite the opposite and find my optimal results with it come from shorter work times than 85RD... but I believe we both have quite different (if both highly effective ) techniques


That's it - I think its down to technique as I definitely find I get a better result working it for longer 

Saying that, I know you've always been a Megs polish fan whereas I prefer the Menz range


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

excellent work, write-up and photos as usual Clark!:thumb:


----------



## MRC (May 7, 2009)

Awesome detail.:thumb: It's a dream supercar.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. you on richs payroll or something?:lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great work on a great car. seems the vintages durability seems pretty tip top.

Oh and this is the coolest thing I have seen in a while, snowfoam beading:argie:


Clark said:


>


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Love the F430


----------

